# My Father Time figurine is finally done.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 11, 2018)

I had this figurine for quite awhile and never got around to painting him. Since this is the time that I enjoy just doodling I decided to paint him. He is just made of plaster but I found a really good clear shiny spray that actually makes him look like glass or porcelain. I'll leave him out until the end of January and exchange him for my Valentine decorations and remind myself not to buy any more projects, i have more than enough to do without adding.


----------



## Wintermint (Jan 11, 2018)

Very appealing!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 11, 2018)

Great job!!!

Would you mind sharing the name of the clear spray that you used.  I'm wondering if it could be used to touch up the gloss on some old worn/much loved pieces of china that I have.


----------



## jujube (Jan 11, 2018)

Very nice, Ruth!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 11, 2018)

Beautiful, Ruth.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks, I enjoy painting. Aunt Bea the name of the glaze is Krylon Clear Glaze. I got it in Walmart. I'm not sure if you can use it on items that you will be using for food. The label didn't say.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 11, 2018)

*Is it a ceramic piece?  My mom did a lot of ceramics in her later years.  My dad fixed up a room in our house as her ceramic rom. She became quite good at it.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks, I will look for it on my next trip to Walmart.

The items I have will not be used but I probably should put a little sticker on the back just in case.

Thanks again, 

B


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2018)

Excellent job Ruth, you're very talented!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 19, 2018)

Looks great, Ruth.   You have been very "crafty" lately!!   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Jan 19, 2018)

Ruth, good work for sure, he looks exactly as Father Time should look. 

Is that spray mentioned suitable for outdoor ceramics?


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 19, 2018)

Very nice Ruth! The missus likes to paint designs on small flat smooth rocks we get out of creek beds. She uses a similar clear coat spray on them when finished painting. Works really well for a final touch.


----------

